# Blink 182 - Aberdeen or Glasgow



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyone going tomorrow or tuesday? cant wait :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

**** i forgot about that!! :wall:


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

It was an awsome gig, cheers for the ticket Kev


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I really wanted to go, been fans for many years. However work comes first and I had to go offshore. Argh!


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm seeing them at Leeds. So excited.


----------

